# B&Q (Northern Ireland) sale - Dulux PaintPods £34



## gipimann (15 Feb 2009)

Saw an advert on TV for this last night.

B&Q (in UK & NI) are having a "going, going gone" sale until Tuesday 17th Feb.

The Dulux PaintPod is selling for half-price at £34

Last time I noticed them on sale locally, they were priced at €99, so a significant saving if you can get one and want one!


----------



## Frank (15 Feb 2009)

€40 in B&Q belgard road today as well. 

good value.

exchange even seesm reasonable.


----------



## RMCF (15 Feb 2009)

Are they any good?


----------



## Crunchie (15 Feb 2009)

I've never used one but I'd say they're a nightmare to clean.

I think you're also restricted to a particular range of paint too - as far as I know only a handful of matt emulsions in 5 litre packs.


----------



## soy (15 Feb 2009)

Crunchie said:


> I've never used one but I'd say they're a nightmare to clean.



They are simple to clean (and do most of the cleaning themselves). There is a recent thread in the Homes & Gardens forum about them.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Feb 2009)

I've seen paint pots with specific 'paint pod' labels on them alright, I guess they would have to be slightly less thick to be used with the machine.


----------



## Crunchie (15 Feb 2009)

Dulux site shows only 13 colours available. 5 litre only and all matt emulsion.A bit restrictive I think. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## ophelia (16 Feb 2009)

Yes, they are tricky enough to clean - 3 flushes of the cycle with very warm water - each flush takes about 10 minutes - but then it is clean, (give or take the odd little bit) Great for big rooms. you will do it in quarter the time - you still have to do all the cutting in at the edges. For small rooms they are not as time-saving - the paint is very good quality - no drips or spray - limited range of colours.


----------

